# What's YOUR Birthday Song?



## navymich (4 Jan 2012)

Time for something new (I don't recall seeing a thread like this yet?)

Go to this site: http://www.joshhosler.biz/

Figure out what the song was for your birthdate.  Find a video and post it (without shame!)


Mine is Bad Bad Leroy Brown by Jim Croce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMWnMbQeWlg


----------



## medicineman (4 Jan 2012)

"People Got To Be Free" by the Rascals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sastKEBZhXY

MM


----------



## jeffb (4 Jan 2012)

The birthday dirge is sung in my house. 

"Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday...
Sin and Sorrow fill the air... 
People dying everywhere... 
Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday...." 

Sung slowly and as morose as possible.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Jan 2012)

Everybody's Somebody's Fool - Connie Francis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6upzkBfA2Q&feature=related


I don't know if that's meant to be prophetic...


----------



## Swingline1984 (4 Jan 2012)

Jive Talkin' - Bee Gees.   rly:

http://youtu.be/XBw25CrUS-o


----------



## BernDawg (4 Jan 2012)

"We Can Work it Out" - The Beatles (yup, I'm THAT old...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g--Vlij1X1Y


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jan 2012)

Wild Thing - The Troggs (no wonder I had problems, or was that my parents)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U


----------



## Hurricane (4 Jan 2012)

"Heaven" by Bryan Adams ............really?


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jan 2012)

Stop! In the Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2012)

"Take Good Care Of My Baby" by Bobby Vee


----------



## cupper (4 Jan 2012)

Cherish by The Association

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUCD-FBYqfc


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0capZ5nDb0
Here's this


----------



## RememberanceDay (4 Jan 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> "We Can Work it Out" - The Beatles (yup, I'm THAT old...)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g--Vlij1X1Y



At least it's GOOD!


----------



## eurowing (5 Jan 2012)

Volare!  (I like Dean Martins' version more)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qivzSaALee8


----------



## OldTanker (5 Jan 2012)

Sh-Boom Sh Boom - the Crew Cuts

http://youtu.be/Q9G0-4TWwew

Yeah, I'm that old . . . (but all things considered, somehow appropriate)


----------



## gawnewiththewind (5 Jan 2012)

I will always love you- Whitney Huston

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Dd1mwpOy8


Oh, the nineties! Thank goodness they're over.


----------



## mj_lover (5 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkKX035484

Ghost Busters,  I feel pretty awesome about this!


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2012)

"Wanted" by Perry Como:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbhKSRqL2qg
"That I can't relate to today's music or morals doesn't make either necessarily bad. Just different. I leave the judgments to others."
Perry Como


----------



## mike63 (5 Jan 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Wild Thing - The Troggs (no wonder I had problems, or was that my parents)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U



Well that just about explains everything now Al!


----------



## uptheglens (6 Jan 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-KPGh3wysw

Barfaroonie.  :-X  :-X  :-X


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jan 2012)

A bit of Motown  on the day I was born.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jan 2012)

19 July 1968    Grazing in the Grass    Hugh Masekela 


ummm ok...


----------



## HavokFour (6 Jan 2012)

Black or White - Michael Jackson


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2012)

Car Wash 	Rose Royce


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2012)

October 3rd, 1968


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jan 2012)

I LOVE that song.  One of the few Beatles songs that I can tolerate.  Best of all, there's an easy way to remember the lyrics:


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I LOVE that song.  One of the few Beatles songs that I can tolerate.  Best of all, there's an easy way to remember the lyrics:
> ...



That flow chart is absolutely inaccurate; it has neglected to include my favourite part of the song ...

Judie, Judie, Judie, Judieeeeeee, Arghhhhhh 

Then revert back to last box; na na na na na na na na na na na na ...


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That flow chart is absolutely inaccurate; it has neglected to include my favourite part of the song ...
> 
> Judie, Judie, Judie, Judieeeeeee, Arghhhhhh
> 
> Then revert back to last box; na na na na na na na na na na na na ...



:rofl:

Well, you see, those are the "official" lyrics.  Sir Paul was just ad libbing, something that I suppose Knights can do if they want ;D


----------

